# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  لطفا کسانی که اطلاع دارن پاسخ بدن [ ننوشتن مشخصات زیر پاسخنامه ]

## moozik

سلام
یکی از دوستام سرجلسه کنکور، زیر پاسخنامه مشخصاتش رو پر نکرد! 
یعنی دید که مشخصات و عکسش بالا هست، به پایین توجه نکرد
.
تو حوزه هم کسی اعلام نکرده بود که پایین رو پر کنید!
.
حالا این بدبخت از دیروز دپرسه و تا یه ماه بعد که جواب کنکور میاد باید صبر کنه

کسانی که اطلاع دارن لطفا بگن ببینم مشکی پیش میاد؟

----------


## Ensany

> سلام
> یکی از دوستام سرجلسه کنکور، زیر پاسخنامه مشخصاتش رو پر نکرد! 
> یعنی دید که مشخصات و عکسش بالا هست، به پایین توجه نکرد
> .
> تو حوزه هم کسی اعلام نکرده بود که پایین رو پر کنید!
> .
> حالا این بدبخت از دیروز دپرسه و تا یه ماه بعد که جواب کنکور میاد باید صبر کنه
> 
> کسانی که اطلاع دارن لطفا بگن ببینم مشکی پیش میاد؟


نههه بابا چه مشکلی!!! همش پرته! هیچ نگرانی به خودتون راه ندین!

----------


## mohamadj07

واالاااا نوشته بود به منزله غایب نبودنتون باید اونو پر کنید!!!! البته مال زمانیه ک هیچ تستی نزنی مشکل میخوری
فک نکنم براش مشکلی پیش بیاد

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام
> یکی از دوستام سرجلسه کنکور، زیر پاسخنامه مشخصاتش رو پر نکرد! 
> یعنی دید که مشخصات و عکسش بالا هست، به پایین توجه نکرد
> .
> تو حوزه هم کسی اعلام نکرده بود که پایین رو پر کنید!
> .
> حالا این بدبخت از دیروز دپرسه و تا یه ماه بعد که جواب کنکور میاد باید صبر کنه
> 
> کسانی که اطلاع دارن لطفا بگن ببینم مشکی پیش میاد؟


ورود به سيستم پاسخگويی سازمان سنجش

----------


## Araz

> سلام
> یکی از دوستام سرجلسه کنکور، زیر پاسخنامه مشخصاتش رو پر نکرد! 
> یعنی دید که مشخصات و عکسش بالا هست، به پایین توجه نکرد
> .
> تو حوزه هم کسی اعلام نکرده بود که پایین رو پر کنید!
> .
> حالا این بدبخت از دیروز دپرسه و تا یه ماه بعد که جواب کنکور میاد باید صبر کنه
> 
> کسانی که اطلاع دارن لطفا بگن ببینم مشکی پیش میاد؟


من و چند تا از دوستام , مشخصات پاسخبرگمون رو پر نکرده بودیمو امضا هم نکرده بودیم
از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم گفت مشکلی نداره
در نهایت هم تصحیح شد
تاپیک بسته

----------

